# I'm New!



## BumbleBee0130 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey everyone!! My name is Kadie, I'm 25 have a beautiful 4 year old daughter and I just recently got married in April of this year.. I've been trying to find a site that'll help me out when I need it the most which is right now.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to TAM BumbleBee!  You've landed in the right place. If you're not sure where to start,maybe read a little in a few of the sub-forums to get a feel for the place. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

Consider a different font. 

It's tough to read.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to TAM BB.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome BB Congrats on ur marriage. Good luck
Blaine


----------

